# Mugu spricht Deutsch!



## Timster (4 August 2005)

Mein erster "Deutscher". Ich gerate in Versuchung ... Falls jemand die Originalmail mit vollem Header möchte, bitte per PN melden.  


			
				Mugu Thomas Mandino schrieb:
			
		

> Geschaftsvorschlag.
> 
> Zuerst muß ich um Ihre Zuversicht in dieser
> verhandlung bitten,dies ist auf Grund seiner lage, als
> ...


----------



## dotshead (4 August 2005)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum freut sich über deinen Beitrag.


----------



## sascha (4 August 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum freut sich über deinen Beitrag.



Wir uns auch. Köstlich, Dein Mugu.  :rotfl: Schau, dass Du ein Bild von ihm bekommst...


----------



## dotshead (5 August 2005)

Ich hab den Kontakt zu meinem chinesischen Mugu abgebrochen.  Bin halt kein 419-er. Mir hat es eher isdg*** und dotfree*** angetan *gg*


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Ich habe fast das gleiche Schreiben erhalten, nur heisst eben anderst (Okoro statt Mandino  ):


> Geschäftsvorschlag
> 
> Zuerst muß ich um Ihre Zuversicht in dieser Verhandlung bitten, dies ist auf Grund seiner Lage, als das sein totaln VERTRAULICH und Geheimnisvoll. Aber ich weiß, daß eine Verhandlung dieses Ausmaßes irgendeinen ängstlich und besorgt machen wird, aber ich versichere Ihnen, da´ alles am Ende des Tages in Ordnung sein wird.- Wir haben uns entschieden Sie durch eine E-mail sendung, wegen der Dringlichkeit dieser Verhandlung zu erreichen, als wir davon zuverlässig von seiner Schnelligkeit und Vertraulichkeit überzeugt worden sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

> Mugu spricht Deutsch!


wir haben  zwar z.Z das Rechtschreibchaos, dieser Müll  folgt  aber weder der alten noch der neuen
 noch sonst irgendeiner  Rechtschreibnorm ...

außerdem  hapert es auch gewaltig mit dem Zahlenverständnis 


> hatte ein Guthaben auf seinem Konto von US $18,5 milliarden ( Achtzehn milliarden, fünfhundert tausend United States Dollar),


cp


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Wie ist das, ist nicht im amerikanischen Englisch
Million = Milliarde?
Ich vergess das immer wieder.


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2005)

billion = Milliarde


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> billion = Milliarde




da man von dem Geld sowieso nichts sieht, ist grad egal ob Million, Milliarde oder Billion.
Und bei der Rechtschreibung der Mugus hab ich sowieso den Verdacht, dass die mit Absicht so miserabel ist, um die Autenzität des Schreibens als
Ausländer zu unterstreichen. Da sind sicher einige dabei die hervorragend Deutsch können.
Da können uns vielleicht die Experten von Antispam aufklären.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2005)

Mir gings gar nicht so sehr um die Millionen  oder Milliarden 


> hatte ein Guthaben auf seinem Konto von US $18,5 milliarden ( Achtzehn milliarden, fünfhundert tausend United States Dollar),


18.500.000.000 $ 
als "Beschreibung":
18.000.500.000 $ 

das sind mal eben 499.500.000 $ Unterschied,  wahrscheinlich Rundungsfehler....


----------



## stieglitz (5 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ....  wahrscheinlich Rundungsfehler....


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Könnt ich gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Fidul (5 August 2005)

1. Gmail oder Fastmail für eine anonyme Email-Adrese ohne deine IP im Header
2. Arcor für anonyme Telefon- und Faxnummer aus FFM
3. Babelfish für Deutsch->Engrish->Däutsh und dazu noch Dialekt
4. Viel Spaß!
 :fg2:


----------

